# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  GI-JOE Sky Striker!

## Teamronin

Just got a can (420) of NATO 556 Rounds in for my new AR...and um.. Yeah, the kid in me had one of these delivered as well! Check it out, great Christmas present! Figured since Christmas was coming, it was proper to post! Plus the GI-Joe cartoons were really patriotic as a kid in my eyes!   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-wci2CQSlc

----------

